# WARNING: DPS, D'Angel Property Services, Progressive Assets, VWMPS - FRAUDSTERS



## EndBolerFraud (Oct 24, 2016)

All Property Preservation peeps, BEWARE!!

The companies called out in the title of this thread and in the body of it are owned by the Boler family. They have a long history of committing fraud to get by in the world. There are companies across the country that are coming out of the woodwork and stating they too have been scammed. Initially, the companies seem legit...until you notice that you are not getting paid for any big jobs. Just a few payouts on small jobs to keep you working for them waiting to get paid. They string you along, as you will notice in almost every complaint about these people online. Since they are committing this fraud across state lines, they are committing federal fraud.

Progressive assets is owned by Markeese Boler. His father is Ed Boler and his mother is Tanesha Boler. They have been running this scam ACROSS THE COUNTRY for years. Ed Boler was previously convicted of mortgage fraud, racketeering, and theft by swindle in MN in 2009. 

The companies they are doing business under using Markeese's and Tanesha's names since Ed can not use his for obvious reasons: 

DPS
D'Angel Property Services
Safe Armor Property Specialists
Progressive Assets
Valley Waste Management and Property Services
New Life Solutions Home Services
The Grub Guyz
TE Logistics Transportation Corp
PHX Logistics Transportation Corp
Lavish Beauty Corp

Possibly affiliated with TRUASSETS or Ed just plagiarized their forms and was too dumb to change the meta data of the document showing it was created by TRUASSETS.

If you have been victimized by these people, please file a complaint with the AZ Attorney General as their companies are regulated by AZ. Here is the link: 

https://www.azag.gov/complaints/consumer 

Also file a complaint with the FTC as they regulate fraudulent business activity: 

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/GettingStarted?NextQID=251&Url=#&panel1-2#crnt

Additionally, please file a complaint with the companies dispatching work to these people. I filed with Safeguard and I know others have let VRM know. 
If you need corporate contact information, I would be happy to provide it. 

Because of our interaction with these people, we are no longer in the property preservation business and we will not let these people destroy anyone else's company.

Email us for Ed's history, the file is too large to attach to this post...his son Markeese is following in his father's despicable footsteps by taking advantage of those of us busting our asses for a living.

[email protected]


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

I worked for D'Angel years ago when I first started in this industry and Ed seemed to like me for some reason. Never had an issue getting paid and he was always honest with me but I have heard of him screwing others over which is unfortunate. I left working for them on good terms because I went direct instead. He did short my last check but I cut my losses and moved on. 

Hope you get what is owed to you.


----------



## northeast1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*fraud*

please add

HOMETECH AND FIA PROPERTY TO THIS LIST

FRAUDSTERS WORKING OUT OF A GARAGE IN LAS VEGAS HOLLY AND JORDAN COACHE


----------

